# Mançana



## carlac93

Bona tarda,

Els quadrats de les cases, com de l'eixample, es poden dir "una mançana" oi? No sé com s'escriu, però sona com manzana en castellà. Com és el plural d'aquesta paraula, és que no ho he trobat al diccionari.  

Gràcies


----------



## Agró

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=384917&highlight=mançana


----------



## Bastaix

Illa de cases


----------



## huts

*Segons l'optimot:

Fitxa* 			6923/1 *Títol* És correcte mansana en català? 
mansana o illa? 


*Resposta*  				 					 						 							illa



 					 						 							illa de cases



 					 						 							La denominació catalana adequada per referir-se a cadascun  dels edificis o conjunts de cases contigües separats per carrers,  places, etc., és _illa_ o bé _illa de cases_. L'ús de la forma _mansana_ (o _mançana_) es tracta d'un calc lingüístic del castellà i, per tant, no és correcta en català.
Així doncs, no és correcte dir:
_El carrer que busqueu és a la pròxima mansana_
sinó que cal dir:
_El carrer que busqueu és a la pròxima illa / illa de cases_.


----------



## merquiades

Recordo que fa temps hi havia una discussió interessant aquí de si mançana per a referir-se a una illa de cases era castellanisme o no.  Malauradament, no el trobo, però van concluir que "mançana" no és pas un castellanisme, que es fa servir en català des de fa temps, i que també és possible que el castellà va adoptar el terme del català.


----------



## huts

Hola, 
Ara m'he perdut. Això que dius Merquiades és el link que proposa l'Agró. 

La qüestió és que jo proposava allò que diuen els diccionaris, perquè em sembla una font fiable. O hem de parlar sempre de l'ús de la llengua, independentment del diccionari? Si és per a un exercici de llengua, millor seguir el diccionari, si és per a una conversa sobre lingüística podem parlar de l'ús. 

De tota manera el diccionari català-valencià-balear de l'Alcover Moll, que em sembla una font interessant quant a ús de la llengua, per mançana o mansana remet a maçana i no parla d'illes de cases.

MAÇANA _f. _
|| *1. *Poma, fruit de l'arbre _Pirus malus _(Tamarit, Ll., Riba-roja, Gandesa, Tortosa, Vinaròs, Morella); varietat de poma (Camp de Tarr., Mall., Men.); cast. _manzana. _Massanes, prunes e peres, Turmeda Diuis. Que'ns trameta empelts de les maçanes de Taraçona, doc. a. 1409 (Arx. Cor. Ar., reg. 2252, f. 12). 
|| *2. *Figa o cabota de la camella del jou (Santanyí). 
|| *3. *Blaverol, bony produït al cap per un cop fort (Sineu, Costitx). 
|| *4. *Piló  acabat amb una cabota rodonenca, que anava entre la llanterna i el plat  de la premsa d'oli i servia de suplement al fusell (Pego). 
|| *5. *Con de fusta, d'uns tres pams d'alçària per dos de base, on estan apuntalats els xibrons (Petra, ap. Griera Tr.).
_Maçana _(escrit també _Massana_): 
|| *1. *_topon. _*a) *La Maçana: parròquia de la vall d'Andorra.—*b) *Maçana: veïnat de la vall de Ribes.—*c) *Maçana: poblet del districte municipal de Coll de Nargó (Alt Urgell).—*d) *Maçana: llogaret del terme municipal de Font-rubí (Alt Penedès).—*e) *Maçana de Meià: poble agregat a Fontllonga (La Noguera).—*f) *Maçana de Rajadell: veïnat a la vora del riuet Rajadell (Pla de Bages).—*g) *Maçanes: poble de la comarca de la Selva, a la vora del riu Tordera.—*h) *Coll de la Maçana: nom d'un coll situat en la costa empordanesa i d'un altre prop de Barcelona.—*i) *Riera de la Maçana: riera que naix a l'Albera, travessa el Vallespir i desemboca a la platja d'Argelers. 
|| *2. *Llin.  existent a Barc., Abrera, Artés, Avinyonet, Castellví, Fonollosa,  Mataró, Mediona, La Nou, Vic, Arabell, Vendrell, Valls, Reus, Sta. Col.  de Q., etc. Hi ha la variant _Massanes _o _Massanas, _existent a Foixà, Rupià, Torrent, Botarell, etc.
    Var. form.: _mançana _(Albèrgens présechs, pomes, mançanes, Gil Hist. Cath. 243. Mansanes de tota mena, | cireres de tot color, Serres Poes. Gand. 59).
    Refr.
—«La mançana podrida fa mal a la seua amiga» (Morella).
    Fon.: məsánə (or., bal.); masánɛ (Gandesa); masána (Tortosa); mansánɛ (Ll., Fraga, Vinaròs, Alcoi); mansána (Morella, Tamarit, Calasseit, Pego).
    Etim.: del llatí mattiāna, mat. sign. || 1.


----------



## merquiades

huts said:


> Hola,
> Ara m'he perdut. Això que dius Merquiades és el link que proposa l'Agró.
> 
> La qüestió és que jo proposava allò que diuen els diccionaris, perquè em sembla una font fiable. O hem de parlar sempre de l'ús de la llengua, independentment del diccionari? Si és per a un exercici de llengua, millor seguir el diccionari, si és per a una conversa sobre lingüística podem parlar de l'ús.



Tens raó.  Com no està al diccionari és millor evitar la paraula "mançana" quan s'escriu un document oficial i formal, per exemple en una carta per al president, per a la universitat, etc... cal fer servir "illa de cases".  
Crec que és una bona idea estudiar ambdues coses:  les normes del diccionari i els usos genuïns de la vida quotidiana; i comparar-les.  Aixì, podem tenir una visió més completa de com, quan, i on s'utilitza una paraula determinada 

Però, en tornar a llegir la segona pregunta de Carlac93, m'he adonat que ningú l'ha contestat.  "Mançana" s'escriu amb *ç*, no s.  El plural de mançana:  *mançanes*.


----------



## Sertori

Hola,
si molt no m'erro mançana no té res a veure amb la fruita ni amb la manzana castellana sino que ve del llatí mansio. Ho vaig sentir explicar una vegada.
Lamento no poder-ho documentar però potser algú que en sàpiga més que jo ho pot fer.
Aleshores si això és cert, seria totalment correcte emprar el mot en català.
Salut


----------



## Tomby

Crec que "mançana" és sinònim d'"illa". En aquesta web del CCCB apareix diverses vegades la paraula "mançanes" (pl.)
Ex.: "_... __ens redescobreix els seus patis interiors molts d’ells encara desconeguts, les *mançanes* més poblades i les que tenen més activitat econòmica_".​


----------



## seonH

Jo mai he escoltat  aquesta paraula,   aqui nosaltres diem  " Poma "  en algunes comarques,  cambien algunos paraules, potser que la diguen...


----------

